# SATA Geräte Duchführung deaktivieren



## Tungji (10. Juli 2004)

*ASROCK Mainboard PRoblem*

Hallo Leute 

Ich habe ein ASRock K7S8XE+ als Mainboard.

Es unterstütz SATA geräte.

Jedesmal wenn ich den PC einschalte steht 

" Scan Devices "

Und jedesmal findet er keine SATA Geräte, weil ich keine SATA Gerät in meinen 

PC eingebaut habe.

Wie kann ich diesen Test deaktivieren.

Und ich habe noch ne Frage

ICh möchte mein BIOS updaten.

Ich war auf ASROCK.com und habe die nötige Datei runtergeladen.

Die Anleitung steht´aber nur auf Englisch. 

Was muss ich genau tun und was beachten.

Könnt ihr mir helfen.

THX schon voraus


----------



## Radhad (12. Juli 2004)

Also, im BIOS kannst du alle IDE Plätze deaktivieren, wo eh nichts vorhanden ist.

Zum BIOS Update..
Ich mein mich noch daran zu erinnern, dass es dafür ne Bootdiskette (war bei mir früher so) vom Hersteller gibt, mit dem Programm drauf. Damit den PC booten, die Datei auswählen die das neuere BIOS enthält und ausführen.
VORSICHT: den PC während des Updates nicht zum absturz bringen und auf jeden fall vorher alle Daten sichern. Wenn das Update fehlschlägt läuft dein Rechner zu 99% erst einmal nicht mehr.

Wenn das Programm zum BIOS-Updaten ein Windows Programm ist und du XP hast, könnte es wie bei ASUS sein, dass du das unter XP problemlos updaten kannst.


----------

